# My Focus on holiday in the Highlands



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Inspired by Brabus Doc's post about his mini tour of the Highlands in his RS, here a few pics from my break in the Fort William area the other week - note that my mode of transport (a 1.6 Zetec) is a tad more humble than his! :thumb:

Old wooden bridge in Fort Augustus









Looking towards Loch Ness from Fort Augustus









Looking over Glen Garry









Part of the old Dangain crofter's settlement at Glen Garry









My Focus at the Dangain settlement car park









Loch Quoich - on the road out to Kinlochhourn









Loch Quoich - on the road out to Kinlochhourn









Loch Quoich









Communications gear on the road to Kinlochhourn









Derelict cottage on the road to Kinlochhourn









Loch Quoich and its dam









Caledonian Canal at Laggan Locks









Glen Loy near Fort William









My Focus in Glen Loy









Caledonian Canal at Corpach









Lighthouse at Corpach locks









Canal offices at Corpach









Old steam 'puffer' at Corpach locks









Needs no caption ...................









Buchaille Etive Mor in Glencoe - probably the most photographed mountain in Scotland









... and lastly, the view I had from the window of the chalet I was staying in. That's Ben Nevis centre of picture.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice pictures there.


----------



## Sharkyst (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet, could have popped across to Elgin and said hello, only joking we are so lucky to have that view on our door step and the countryside aint bad either!


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Nice pictures :thumb:

We should organize a DW day trip :driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm heading up that way next weekend..... 

taking the part time swimbo to search for Nessie.....

(she's from London, g0d bless her.....) :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

was that a pic of my hoose you got there 

its good to stay in the highlands

mike


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

That looks stunning!

Are all these pics from around Fort William??

Where is this:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

OCDMike said:


> That looks stunning!
> 
> Are all these pics from around Fort William??
> 
> Where is this:


They were all taken around the Fort William area as I never ventured all that far from there to be honest. That pic you highlighted is a Forestry Commission car park overlooking Glen Garry. Th main reason I went there was to look at the lost settlement of Daingean which had been engulfed in forestry for years until it was discovered during felling preparations in 1999. (The site can be found by taking the A82 From Fort William up to Invergarry then left onto the A87 and it is on the right a couple of miles further on).

Link here for the Daingean story - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/4163384.stm

I suppose I should caption all the pics so you get an idea where they are!


----------



## lags72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yes captions would have been nice but that's not intended as a moan, they're great pics, thanks for posting :thumb:

always good to have reminders of just how much superb scenery there is to be enjoyed north of the border (although not north of the border for those who actually live there of course.....)


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

lags72 said:


> yes captions would have been nice but that's not intended as a moan, they're great pics, thanks for posting :thumb:
> 
> always good to have reminders of just how much superb scenery there is to be enjoyed north of the border (although not north of the border for those who actually live there of course.....)


Cheers. I think too many people in Scotland don't really appreciate what we have here. Its that old situation of taking for granted what is on your doorstep.


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice pics mate , Buree holiday cottages by chance ?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

scott170 said:


> Nice pics mate , Buree holiday cottages by chance ?


No it was the Seangan Chalets just along the road from Banavie. :thumb:
http://www.seangan.co.uk/chalets.html


----------

